# Cats Or Torts?



## Gillian M (May 27, 2016)

I love torts.


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2016)

If I had to choose, I would go with cats.


----------



## Gillian M (May 27, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> If I had to choose, I would go with cats.


Good evening Jacqui, nice to hear from you. 

Didn't expect that. Why would you prefer a cat?  if I may ask.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 27, 2016)

I love both and couldn't choose.
My neighbour has a beautiful Bengal cat and it was in my garden so I couldn't resist taking photos on my camera


----------



## Gillian M (May 27, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I love both and couldn't choose.
> My neighbour has a beautiful Bengal cat and it was in my garden so I couldn't resist taking photos on my camera
> View attachment 175197
> 
> ...


A lovely cat though he seems to be looking for trouble with that "frown" on his face.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 27, 2016)

Toss up for me…


----------



## Gillian M (May 27, 2016)

This little guy is a cute one, is he not?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 27, 2016)

Cute but looks a little canned.


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good evening Jacqui, nice to hear from you.
> 
> Didn't expect that. Why would you prefer a cat?  if I may ask.



Cats have more personality and more physical abilities then a tortoise. Cats purr and cuddle, too.

Cats are pets, tortoises are wild animals I am allowed to care for


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2016)

...and alert you to the presence of invading mice ..so you can go catch them...

The cats like to watch...


----------



## MPRC (May 27, 2016)

I'd go for torts, but I've always had reptiles. The cat is a new addition and she's more like an annoying roommate than a pet. Vern shows me more affection.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 27, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I love both and couldn't choose.
> My neighbour has a beautiful Bengal cat and it was in my garden so I couldn't resist taking photos on my camera
> View attachment 175197
> 
> ...


These are amazing pictures!


----------



## jedig (May 27, 2016)

Well let's see, they both love to eat my plants lol but that's what tortoises eat anyway. My cat loves to chew up my bamboo and orchids and ruin any other plant I bring in the house -_- so how about dogs? Best pet by far!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 27, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> These are amazing pictures!


Thanks


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2016)

...my parrots talk to me...

Often in context too...

Beat that!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 27, 2016)

Rue said:


> ...my parrots talk to me...
> 
> Often in context too...
> 
> Beat that!


I've always wanted a parrot!
Are they noisy at night?


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2016)

Nope. They sleep.

Mealtimes are another story though...


----------



## wellington (May 27, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I love both and couldn't choose.
> My neighbour has a beautiful Bengal cat and it was in my garden so I couldn't resist taking photos on my camera
> View attachment 175197
> 
> ...


I had a Bengal. Had to put him down last year. He was 18 and a great cat. His coat is not that great looking in this pick. His age and his kidney failure is really showing in his coat. They are great cats. Btw, I love both torts and cats and every other animal


----------



## spud's_mum (May 27, 2016)

wellington said:


> I had a Bengal. Had to put him down last year. He was 18 and a great cat. His coat is not that great looking in this pick. His age and his kidney failure is really showing in his coat. They are great cats. Btw, I love both torts and cats and every other animal
> View attachment 175218


I'm sorry to hear that 
He had a very furry tail! Normally their tails are thin. I love bengals. I always had British shorthair cats, they are absolutely great pets. My friend has Burmese and they are really nice too.


----------



## wellington (May 27, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> He had a very furry tail! Normally their tails are thin. I love bengals. I always had British shorthair cats, they are absolutely great pets. My friend has Burmese and they are really nice too.


Thanks, 
He was a long hair marble. One of the softest coats ever in his younger days.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 27, 2016)

wellington said:


> Thanks,
> He was a long hair marble. One of the softest coats ever in his younger days.


I do love soft fur. 
My dog Monty has wiry fur so when I feel other animals they feel extra soft.


----------



## MPRC (May 27, 2016)

This is Happy, she would sell you down the river for the sheer joy of watching you suffer.


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> This is Happy, she would sell you down the river for the sheer joy of watching you suffer.



See! Great personalities!


----------



## Rue (May 27, 2016)

Is Happy a little misnamed?


----------



## MPRC (May 27, 2016)

Rue said:


> Is Happy a little misnamed?



Happy was named by a 3 year old. She is a junk yard cat through and through. She was abandoned at 4 weeks and her surrogate mama was a big black pitbull at an auto shop.


----------



## TardisTortoise (May 27, 2016)

Hard to choose one over the other. My kitty Tatertot is very affectionate. I really enjoy sitting outside and watching my tort.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Cats have more personality and more physical abilities then a tortoise. Cats purr and cuddle, too.
> 
> Cats are pets, tortoises are wild animals I am allowed to care for





Jacqui said:


> Cats have more personality and more physical abilities then a tortoise. Cats purr and cuddle, too.
> 
> Cats are pets, tortoises are wild animals I am allowed to care for


Definitely. I did think of a cat/kitten before I bought OLI. But the fact that I do not want noise made me go for a tort. I'd also though of a bird.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

jedig said:


> Well let's see, they both love to eat my plants lol but that's what tortoises eat anyway. My cat loves to chew up my bamboo and orchids and ruin any other plant I bring in the house -_- so how about dogs? Best pet by far!


Yep dogs are certainly "Number 1" as pets. And so loyal, aren't they? Mind you I am scared of them, believe it or not.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

wellington said:


> I had a Bengal. Had to put him down last year. He was 18 and a great cat. His coat is not that great looking in this pick. His age and his kidney failure is really showing in his coat. They are great cats. Btw, I love both torts and cats and every other animal
> View attachment 175218


Very sorry to hear that. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I do love soft fur.
> My dog Monty has wiry fur so when I feel other animals they feel extra soft.


I'd love to see a pic of him.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> See! Great personalities!


*YES! *And am sure they (cats) are easier to deal with, right?


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

TardisTortoise said:


> Hard to choose one over the other. My kitty Tatertot is very affectionate. I really enjoy sitting outside and watching my tort.


So cute.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> Is Happy a little misnamed?


So it seems, I regret to say.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> ...my parrots talk to me...
> 
> Often in context too...
> 
> Beat that!


Do they really? Am asking because I have *never* come across a parrot "talking"/repeating words.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

"I'm bored."


----------



## Rue (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Do they really? Am asking because I have *never* come across a parrot "talking"/repeating words.



Well, it depends on the species of course, but even my less verbal parrots 'talk' to me - they use less words, or squawk, but it's still event dependent.

The one that talks, she uses some words appropriately.

And she sings...too cute...


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> Well, it depends on the species of course, but even my less verbal parrots 'talk' to me - they use less words, or squawk, but it's still event dependent.
> 
> The one that talks, she uses some words appropriately.
> 
> And she sings...too cute...


Goodness. That is interesting. I'd love to hear one of them "talk/sing." 

How long have you had them? Would you please post pics of them?


----------



## Rue (May 28, 2016)

The Pionus is 11. We've had him since he was a baby. The Amazon is approximately 21. We've had her about 10 years, she was a rehome. The African Grey is also 11, we've had her since she was 3...also a rehome. She's a plucker unfortunately, and more than a little neurotic. I have also inherited my daughter's 10 year old budgie and my son's 9 year old cockatiel. 

I have never recorded them talking or vocalizing. The African Grey won't talk if anyone is actually looking at her...but she goes whole-hog when no one is in the room or our backs are turned...lol.

The Pionus has a limited vocabulary...but he uses it a lot. The Amazon can say a few words, but prefers not to. She likes to screech. Top volume is pretty impressive. 

A recent picture I just posted of two of them is in Goosefoot's thread (two from the bottom):


http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/goosefoot-adventures.138048/page-3


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

Back to cats.

"I'm innocent."


----------



## jedig (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep dogs are certainly "Number 1" as pets. And so loyal, aren't they? Mind you I am scared of them, believe it or not.


Very loyal  And one of the best things about them is that they can go almost everywhere with you. Hiking, road trips, parks, some restaurants, etc. Mine are super sweet, they would make you love dogs  Here are my 3 being couch potatoes:


----------



## spud's_mum (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> I'd love to see a pic of him.


Your wish is my command


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

My tortoises never puke on my wife's pillow...


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> ...my parrots talk to me...
> 
> Often in context too...
> 
> Beat that!



One more vote in favor of parrots! I have two at home and four at the ranch.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Here is my dog:


----------



## Andrea Nicole (May 28, 2016)

Lexi enjoys snuggles but I love torts too!


----------



## leigti (May 28, 2016)

I guess I would have to choose a cat or a dog over a tortoise. But I do love my tortoises. Parrots actually scare me. I know it's weird but what can I say  i'm not scared of my chickens though. 
This is Mini, I lost her last year to cancer.


And this is Methos 


And just for fun here's my dog Aspen


----------



## lisa127 (May 28, 2016)

If I had to choose between torts and cats I would choose torts. If i had to choose between dogs and torts I'd choose dogs.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Your wish is my command
> View attachment 175328


Good looking! But....I would never have enough courage to approach him. 

By the way that expression you were nice enough to mention "Your wish is my command" is also used in Arabic.


----------



## Gillian M (May 28, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> If I had to choose between torts and cats I would choose torts. If i had to choose between dogs and torts I'd choose dogs.


May I ask "why?"


----------



## Sara G. (May 28, 2016)

That's such a tough question, but I think I'd choose cats. There's more of a two-way connection there instead of a one-way connection with me and my tort and turtles.
But then again, I had a Professor who mentioned a study that thought that the reason people and cats get along so well has to do with internal narcissism and projecting ourselves onto our cats. Guess that makes me narcissistic cause I've got 3!!!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good looking! But....I would never have enough courage to approach him.
> 
> By the way that expression you were nice enough to mention "Your wish is my command" is also used in Arabic.


He is the most soppy thing you will ever meet. He just loves to snuggle


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

I was going to say: CATS... but then looked at more pictures and have been reminded:

of all the ruined ironing projects with his white hair all over, or iron knocked off the ironing board and water spilled/broken iron....

again, his hair on freshly washed/dried/folded kids underwear, jammies and socks....

freshly dried load of clothes full of his white hair before I even get it out of the dryer...,

there's something about that laundry....

and all the kitchen decor messed up, glass/pottery knocked off things/broken, again... white hair....

but how could one not love this fluffball? He's like a dog following me around, even to the bathroom or begging for his favorite catnip laced treat...

...

after all, despite all the destruction he causes at times (like a young big puppy) how could you not love that face? Especially when it cries and waits by the garage door for you to come home from work, is always the first one at the door upon my return to welcome me back home... This is Maxi, my Craigslist Maine Coon rescue. He was less than a year old and his family couldn't deal with having a big white hairy "crazy puppy". They paid 850$ for him few months before (he's got his papers and stuff) and all I had to spend was a small rehoming fee. I've always had cats:

this is my Mom loving on my two old ladies in tandem. They gray long hair is Shari (just recently lost her, she was 17) and tortoiseshell shorthaired is Toffi, she's 15. She and Maxi are the only kitties we have now. Them plus 2 baby torts is enough to keep up with as far as the cost of meeting their needs and health care.

These are my Kitty Angels: Mee (more white), his brother Maa (more gray) and Shari (all gray). All 3 were rescue kitties and with us for 15 yrs before their passing over the Rainbow Bridge.

I wish I had a better shot of Toffi but she's so dark it's hard to capture her beauty on camera. She's 15 and getting old... I dread the inevitable, but enjoying every day with her for now. So, "cats or torts"???? My problem is I WANT THEM ALL!!!

my baby grand-torts are adorable, I just wish I could potty train them. Despite trying to develop some predictable pattern in their bowel/bladder program (ie do it in their bath). Cats are easy to potty train but all that goes to hell at times when they get sick or old or senile or have behavioral stress related issues. So pee/poo/puke cleaning is really inevitable with all animals no matter what species you choose to keep. I'm ok with it and it doesn't bother me at all. It's really this same with homo sapiens... Someone has to change our diapers in infancy and often towards the end of our earthly existence. That's just part of life, completely natural so to me it's best to just accept it. I think if I HAD to choose between torts and cats, with a broken heart, but I'd choose the cats. They probably suit my needy personality better in terms of cuddling, sleeping in my bed, traveling together, etc.


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> If I had to choose, I would go with cats.


I think I have just concluded that "me too"


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I love both and couldn't choose.
> My neighbour has a beautiful Bengal cat and it was in my garden so I couldn't resist taking photos on my camera
> View attachment 175197
> 
> ...


You take some great pictures and this kitty is very pretty. I love the green eyes. What camera are you using?


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'd go for torts, but I've always had reptiles. The cat is a new addition and she's more like an annoying roommate than a pet. Vern shows me more affection.


Really??? Wow!!! I've always had very sweet/affectionate cats, wouldn't know them to be otherwise


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

jedig said:


> Well let's see, they both love to eat my plants lol but that's what tortoises eat anyway. My cat loves to chew up my bamboo and orchids and ruin any other plant I bring in the house -_- so how about dogs? Best pet by far!


Yeah... My kitty boy messes with my indoor plants too. The first fee years I couldn't keep any pots on my windowsills bcs he'd knock them off and after few clean ups and half dead plants I just resigned myself to that fact : "can't have any". And yes he was messing with my orchids too! I started offering some greens to my kitties. Think it helps


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> ...my parrots talk to me...
> 
> Often in context too...
> 
> Beat that!


Oh, I'd love to have a bird!!!! Some day...


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

wellington said:


> I had a Bengal. Had to put him down last year. He was 18 and a great cat. His coat is not that great looking in this pick. His age and his kidney failure is really showing in his coat. They are great cats. Btw, I love both torts and cats and every other animal
> View attachment 175218


Oh... I can still tell he was a gorgeous cat. My first two boys Mee and Maa (the white and gray) both had hyperthyroid and I had to have them put down as well. That was 7 yrs ago. They had always had gorgeous soft silky hair and towards the end it was dull and shaggy looking. They had stopped grooming each other and themselves and didn't enjoy being brushed anymore. It was like the strokes of a brush were hurting them. They can't talk but they sure let you know in other ways that they don't feel good... I'm sorry you lost your kitty.


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

wellington said:


> Thanks,
> He was a long hair marble. One of the softest coats ever in his younger days.


I don't know enough about cat breeds if you didn't say yours was a Bengal I'd think he was a Maine Coon like mine. Very pretty. Again, sorry for your loss


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> This is Happy, she would sell you down the river for the sheer joy of watching you suffer.


Beautiful! Love her "goatee"


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Happy was named by a 3 year old. She is a junk yard cat through and through. She was abandoned at 4 weeks and her surrogate mama was a big black pitbull at an auto shop.


Don't you think that abandonment issues are perfect excuse for nearly everything?


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely. I did think of a cat/kitten before I bought OLI. But the fact that I do not want noise made me go for a tort. I'd also though of a bird.


Gillian most cats are quiet. My Maxi is an exception and he only cries when I leave and don't take him with me. Most are just quiet and mostly purr. Siamese breed is known for being very vocal so you'd need to stay away from those


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Definitely. I did think of a cat/kitten before I bought OLI. But the fact that I do not want noise made me go for a tort. I'd also though of a bird.


Again, not all birds are loud. Some parrots are. You can still indulge in more pets, just research carefully


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yep dogs are certainly "Number 1" as pets. And so loyal, aren't they? Mind you I am scared of them, believe it or not.


Yep! Phobia! Just like my "snake&spider phobia". Totally irrational


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> *YES! *And am sure they (cats) are easier to deal with, right?


Yes, cats are pretty low maintenance until they get old/sick. But if you get a pair you can spend as much/little time with them as it suits you as long as they have shelther, good food& fresh water at all times


----------



## spud's_mum (May 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You take some great pictures and this kitty is very pretty. I love the green eyes. What camera are you using?


Thank you 
I use an Olympus E-410:


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

jedig said:


> Very loyal  And one of the best things about them is that they can go almost everywhere with you. Hiking, road trips, parks, some restaurants, etc. Mine are super sweet, they would make you love dogs  Here are my 3 being couch potatoes:
> View attachment 175298


Love their faces


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Your wish is my command
> View attachment 175328


Omg! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> My tortoises never puke on my wife's pillow...


True, I've had dome nice pillows thrown away due to kitty sick stomach... They always look for something soft to puke on don't they? but my cats never pee/poo wherever/whenever and the tortoises... Well... they do


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Here is my dog:
> View attachment 175329


That poor thing looks either vicious or very scared


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

leigti said:


> I guess I would have to choose a cat or a dog over a tortoise. But I do love my tortoises. Parrots actually scare me. I know it's weird but what can I say  i'm not scared of my chickens though.
> This is Mini, I lost her last year to cancer.
> View attachment 175332
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear you lost your Mini last year. She was a beauty. I'd love to have a red haired kitty one day. Yours is very pretty. And cute puppy. I don't think your parrot-phobia is crazy, I have that too with snakes and spiders. Who knows why!


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> If I had to choose between torts and cats I would choose torts. If i had to choose between dogs and torts I'd choose dogs.


So #1 for you is dogs, #2 torts and cats follow?


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> That's such a tough question, but I think I'd choose cats. There's more of a two-way connection there instead of a one-way connection with me and my tort and turtles.
> But then again, I had a Professor who mentioned a study that thought that the reason people and cats get along so well has to do with internal narcissism and projecting ourselves onto our cats. Guess that makes me narcissistic cause I've got 3!!!


Hahah! I used to have 5 at one point! 4 indoors and one ferral who over the years became domesticated (in some ways) and started coming in more and more. He just never wanted to stay overnight but did like his warm kittyhouse inside my garage. Guess I must be pretty narcissistic then... with 5 cats


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> That poor thing looks either vicious or very scared



Poor thing??? That dog LIVES to do that trick. He LOVES it. His Daddy did it too. Its like a light switch. I make a hand cue and he turns that ferociousness on. I put up the stay sign and he stops immediately and wants me to pet and kiss him.

@Yvonne G has seen it first hand. She later told me she was a little scared… 

If someone tried to force me to choose between dogs and tortoises, I would sic my dog on them… or worse...


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Thank you
> I use an Olympus E-410:
> View attachment 175356


Great job! I have a fairly nice camera and couple lenses... But find it a PIA to have transfer pictures from the camera, etc... Plus I tend to use my iphone all the time for everything thus sacrificing some (lots of) picture quality for the convenience of everything being at my fingertips. Literally. I always love to check out your pics


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Poor thing??? That dog LIVES to do that trick. He LOVES it. His Daddy did it too. Its like a light switch. I make a hand cue and he turns that ferociousness on. I put up the stay sign and he stops immediately and wants me to pet and kiss him.
> 
> @Yvonne G has seen it first hand. She later told me she was a little scared…
> 
> If someone tried to force me to choose between dogs and tortoises, I would sic my dog on them… or worse...


I know! No one dare to make me choose! Or I send Maxi on them!. Btw I didn't know you could teach sweet dog to look angry. Thought you'd have to trick them into feeling angry to display the emotion


----------



## lisa127 (May 28, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> May I ask "why?"


Because I could never live without dogs in my life.


----------



## jdarends (May 28, 2016)

Both 3 Sulcatas, 5 cats, n a Wolf hybrid


----------



## Yelloweyed (May 28, 2016)

I love my cats (minus the puke and hair balls); they are so affectionate. However, I do like how friendly the torts are, especially my mud turtle and the CA desert torts.

cats - 4
tortoises, turtles - 5


----------



## jedig (May 28, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Yeah... My kitty boy messes with my indoor plants too. The first fee years I couldn't keep any pots on my windowsills bcs he'd knock them off and after few clean ups and half dead plants I just resigned myself to that fact : "can't have any". And yes he was messing with my orchids too! I started offering some greens to my kitties. Think it helps


I get her cat grass too but she still can't resist eating all of the other plants. Oh and then there's the drinking out of the fish tank too haha she drives me crazy but I still love her


----------



## jedig (May 28, 2016)

Rue said:


> The Pionus is 11. We've had him since he was a baby. The Amazon is approximately 21. We've had her about 10 years, she was a rehome. The African Grey is also 11, we've had her since she was 3...also a rehome. She's a plucker unfortunately, and more than a little neurotic. I have also inherited my daughter's 10 year old budgie and my son's 9 year old cockatiel.
> 
> I have never recorded them talking or vocalizing. The African Grey won't talk if anyone is actually looking at her...but she goes whole-hog when no one is in the room or our backs are turned...lol.
> 
> ...


Nice birds  One of my birds is like your African grey. My green cheek conure won't make a peep when he's with me but when no one is around he makes all kinds of noises. He says little words here and there and squawks. And my lovebird chirps quite loudly... especially when he wants a kiss lol but his noises are kinda cute


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

Sorry - I wouldn't choose. And you can't make me! (and that's the truth, pf-t-f-t-f-t-f-t!)


----------



## Gillian M (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> That poor thing looks either vicious or very scared


Which one?


----------



## Gillian M (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Gillian most cats are quiet. My Maxi is an exception and he only cries when I leave and don't take him with me. Most are just quiet and mostly purr. Siamese breed is known for being very vocal so you'd need to stay away from those


Thanks the info. I did think of a kitten/cat even after I bought Oli, but "what of room?" I asked myself. There just isn't enough room here.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 29, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the info. I did think of a kitten/cat even after I bought Oli, but "what of room?" I asked myself. There just isn't enough room here.


Have you ever thought about rats? 
I know that male rats are supposed to LOVE cuddling and some will even wake up just to snuggle. 

Or even hamsters or gerbils?


----------



## Sara G. (May 29, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> Have you ever thought about rats?
> I know that male rats are supposed to LOVE cuddling and some will even wake up just to snuggle.
> 
> Or even hamsters or gerbils?



Female rats do this too! I've had males and females, they're amazingly wonderful.
It's a shame they don't live very long. And you have to keep an eye out for cancer with them, it's disturbingly common with rats.


----------



## Rue (May 29, 2016)

Rats are superb pets. Unfortunately I am very allergic to them. No more rats for me.


----------



## leigti (May 29, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> I love torts.


I haven't been on here much lately. Didn't you plan to get a cat? Did you ever get one?


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Which one?


The dog


----------



## spud's_mum (May 29, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> Female rats do this too! I've had males and females, they're amazingly wonderful.
> It's a shame they don't live very long. And you have to keep an eye out for cancer with them, it's disturbingly common with rats.





Rue said:


> Rats are superb pets. Unfortunately I am very allergic to them. No more rats for me.


I really wish that I could get rats.
My dog isn't allowed in my room because of my gerbils so there is no cuddling with him and my new gerbils aren't the most cuddly. I don't have enough room for rats and my parents wouldn't let me even if I did.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Thanks the info. I did think of a kitten/cat even after I bought Oli, but "what of room?" I asked myself. There just isn't enough room here.


Cats are not like torts, don't need special enclosures. They just share our space. Mine follows me EVERYWHERE! including bathroom! I NEVER have ANY privacy! If it's not my kids, it's the cat


----------



## spud's_mum (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Cats are not like torts, don't need special enclosures. They just share our space. Mine follows me EVERYWHERE! including bathroom! I NEVER have ANY privacy! If it's not my kids, it's the cat


We looked after my neighbours cat and as soon as you walk in the door, he comes down the stairs and follows you. If you fuss him then he rolls around purring.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Cats are not like torts, don't need special enclosures. They just share our space. Mine follows me EVERYWHERE! including bathroom! I NEVER have ANY privacy! If it's not my kids, it's the cat


One more thing about cats: they are way "too cool" to bother with torts. My kitties will come to acknowledge their shelled housemates, maybe sniff them, and that's as far as their interest in torts goes. They just turn around and walk away. Don't think any acts of aggression towards torts would be likely


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> I really wish that I could get rats.
> My dog isn't allowed in my room because of my gerbils so there is no cuddling with him and my new gerbils aren't the most cuddly. I don't have enough room for rats and my parents wouldn't let me even if I did.


I love rats and all rodents, but guess what?! Even at my age (almost 50!) I have to consider my mom! And my Mom is scared of mice and rats and snakes, worse snake phobia than mine, and mice, even worse than that. She does come visit for few weeks every year... and I think having a mouse or rat in a house would potentially deter her from spending time with me and my children... Some "parent issues" just never go away


----------



## spud's_mum (May 29, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I love rats and all rodents, but guess what?! Even at my age (almost 50!) I have to consider my mom! And my Mom is scared of mice and rats and snakes, worse snake phobia than mine, and mice, even worse than that. She does come visit for few weeks every year... and I think having a mouse or rat in a house would potentially deter her from spending time with me and my children... Some "parent issues" just never go away


My mum is ok with gerbils as they have furry tails but she really doesn't like mice and rat tails.


----------



## Pearly (May 29, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> My mum is ok with gerbils as they have furry tails but she really doesn't like mice and rat tails.


Hahah! Mine loves all animals but for some reason mice/rats freak her out. I think the boys at school did some tricks to the girls that had traumatized her so bad. I love my Mom and try to avoid any unnecessary drama. She's way too precious to me to put her through any discomfort


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

leigti said:


> I haven't been on here much lately. Didn't you plan to get a cat? Did you ever get one?


Hi! Nice to see you around! 

I did think of it but changed my mind due to the fact that I do not have much space in my flat. Oli's *new* enclosure took a lot of space and the flat I live in is relatively small.


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

to cat lovers.


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

and hi to those who love torts.


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

wellington said:


> I had a Bengal. Had to put him down last year. He was 18 and a great cat. His coat is not that great looking in this pick. His age and his kidney failure is really showing in his coat. They are great cats. Btw, I love both torts and cats and every other animal
> View attachment 175218


Hi. How is your cat today? Hope to hear he's better.


----------



## WithLisa (May 30, 2016)

I love my torts but I could never live without cats. They are real family members because they don't want to live without me either. 



Pearly said:


> One more thing about cats: they are way "too cool" to bother with torts. My kitties will come to acknowledge their shelled housemates, maybe sniff them, and that's as far as their interest in torts goes. They just turn around and walk away. Don't think any acts of aggression towards torts would be likely


My cat went bonkers whenever he saw my torts, after a year he has finally understood that the enclosure is predator-proof... 
But he is still extremely jealous and always in the way when I want to watch them. 






Rue said:


> The Pionus is 11. We've had him since he was a baby. The Amazon is approximately 21. We've had her about 10 years, she was a rehome. The African Grey is also 11, we've had her since she was 3...also a rehome. She's a plucker unfortunately, and more than a little neurotic. I have also inherited my daughter's 10 year old budgie and my son's 9 year old cockatiel.


Only one of each species? That's sad...


----------



## Rue (May 30, 2016)

How is it sad? I have no desire to breed birds, but birds like to live in flocks. So I've provided a flock.

This way I have fulfilled the need for company, but minimize the stress associated with wanting to breed - by not providing members of the same species to fuel that desire.


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)

I love solitaire.


----------



## Gillian M (May 30, 2016)




----------



## WithLisa (May 30, 2016)

Rue said:


> How is it sad? I have no desire to breed birds, but birds like to live in flocks. So I've provided a flock.
> 
> This way I have fulfilled the need for company, but minimize the stress associated with wanting to breed - by not providing members of the same species to fuel that desire.


Parrots don't want to breed just because they have a partner (and some try to breed even if they are kept alone).
Keeping different species together can be nice for them if they get along, but they still don't "speak the same language". It's like forcing a human and a chimp to live together - monkeys are fun, but I would still want to have contact to other humans, wouldn't you too?


----------



## Rue (May 30, 2016)

I didn't say they didn't want to breed. I said it doesn't add fuel to the fire by not having m/f pairs of the same species. Or are you suggesting m-m or f-f pairs?

What's your solution?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> It's like forcing a human and a chimp to live together - monkeys are fun...



Nobody had to force me. I did it willingly, and loved every minute of it. Orangutans too.

But what does that have to do with fun monkeys? I loved my monkey time too. Especially the baboons!


----------



## WithLisa (May 30, 2016)

Rue said:


> I didn't say they didn't want to breed. I said it doesn't add fuel to the fire by not having m/f pairs of the same species. Or are you suggesting m-m or f-f pairs?
> 
> What's your solution?


I don't have any problems with m/f pairs, my birds never tried to breed. I just remove everything that resembles a nest box and kep them occupied with toys. 



Tom said:


> Nobody had to force me. I did it willingly, and loved every minute of it. Orangutans too.
> 
> But what does that have to do with fun monkeys? I loved my monkey time too. Especially the baboons!


Noone has to force me either, I love monkeys. 
But I still don't want to spend my whole life with them, from time to time I enjoy to meet some fellow human beings.


----------



## Rue (May 30, 2016)

So how many birds and species of birds do you have?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> But I still don't want to spend my whole life with them, from time to time I enjoy to meet some fellow human beings.



You can have _BOTH _! That's what I did, and that's what my birds do too. They get their social interaction from the people in their lives, to include my whole family.


----------



## leigti (May 30, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Nice to see you around!
> 
> I did think of it but changed my mind due to the fact that I do not have much space in my flat. Oli's *new* enclosure took a lot of space and the flat I live in is relatively small.


I have had one dog two cats one box turtle and three tortoises in this house. 650 ft.²  cats don't take up much room.


----------



## Razan (May 30, 2016)

Tom said:


> Nobody had to force me. I did it willingly, and loved every minute of it. Orangutans too.
> 
> But what does that have to do with fun monkeys? I loved my monkey time too. Especially the baboons!




I love all animals and admit with difficulty monkeys are not my favorite.

Fun with baboons ? They seem very intense. How did you manage to have fun with baboons ?


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2016)

Razan said:


> I love all animals and admit with difficulty monkeys are not my favorite.
> 
> Fun with baboons ? They seem very intense. How did you manage to have fun with baboons ?



They are my favorite animal in the whole world. Couldn't tell you why. That would be like trying to explain why tortoises are awesome to your aunt and uncle who just don't get it. Baboons are smart, fun to be around, fiercely loyal, very predictable and easy to read and understand, very cool looking, agile, strong… Awesome animals.


----------



## Razan (May 30, 2016)

OK. Baboons might not be understood very well (by some of us) but you give some good pointers to support baboon likability.

I'm still a cat person. With tortoises, dogs, maybe an odd chinchilla, horse and whatever else wanders by.


----------



## WithLisa (May 30, 2016)

Rue said:


> So how many birds and species of birds do you have?


I only have 4 budgies and 2 cockatiels at the moment. But I also volunteered at a parrot rescue, they have many groups and pairs and not much problems either once they are bonded (introducing new parrots can be difficult in some species).


----------



## Rue (May 31, 2016)

I'm glad you have some hands on bird experience. Budgies are lovely little parrots that often get a bum deal. They are seen as disposable. Now THAT is something I do find very sad.

I have had at least one cockatiel (at times there were 2 or 3) for over 30 years now...great parrots.


----------



## Gillian M (May 31, 2016)

I'm tired.


----------



## Gillian M (May 31, 2016)

A pic for you Rue, hope you like it.


----------



## Gillian M (May 31, 2016)

Here I am!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 31, 2016)

I had British shorthairs. Beautiful cats and such a great personality. Unfortunately, the road we live on is quite busy and they ended up getting hit and dying instantly. And our poor little kitten died at only a few months old due to an incurable illness.


----------



## Gillian M (May 31, 2016)

Am I a _cat _or an _owl_?


----------



## Gillian M (May 31, 2016)

Want a tort burger anyone?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Rue (Jun 1, 2016)

Cute! Your artwork?


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 1, 2016)

Rue said:


> Cute! Your artwork?


I too was wondering.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 1, 2016)

Rue said:


> Cute! Your artwork?





Gillian Moore said:


> I too was wondering.


No, jut a cute pic from the Internet


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 1, 2016)

spudthetortoise said:


> No, jut a cute pic from the Internet


A good choice!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 3, 2016)

I still miss the rats I had growing up. Yes, they tend to be prone towards cancers,(tumors and such) because of selective breeding to be susceptible for experiments for treatments. This was hard for me as a kid, but once understood, I didn't take it personally.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 8, 2016)

Here is one of my favorite birds…


----------



## Pearly (Jun 9, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> View attachment 176298


Your kittens? Precious!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 9, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here is one of my favorite birds…
> View attachment 176800
> View attachment 176801


You mean: the fossil impression????


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Your kittens? Precious!








Pearly, look at those lovely blue eyes, like Oli's; Oli Kahn of course, not my beloved tort.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 9, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> Pearly, look at those lovely blue eyes, like Oli's; Oli Kahn of course, not my beloved tort.


You don't think it's photoshoped? And, Gillian! You and your Oli crush! Hahah!


----------



## Rue (Jun 9, 2016)

I think it's photoshopped.

But there are some lovely blue-eyed cats.

You have to be careful with blue eyes and white coat colour though...often associated with deafness.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You don't think it's photoshoped? And, Gillian! You and your Oli crush! Hahah!


Hi Pearly. Yes I agree with you.

Which Oli are you talking about. Oli Kahn  or Oli my tort? hahaha!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2016)

Rue said:


> I think it's photoshopped.
> 
> But there are some lovely blue-eyed cats.
> 
> You have to be careful with blue eyes and white coat colour though...often associated with deafness.


Oh I have seen cats with beautiful blue eyes around. And I have read about those blue eyes being associated with deafness.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 9, 2016)

Pearly said:


> You mean: the fossil impression????


Yup. You should see how little it eats. LOL


----------



## Pearly (Jun 9, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. You should see how little it eats. LOL


Oh I bet this is the lowest maintenance pet


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 10, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Yup. You should see how little it eats. LOL


Probably similar to some of the pets I had in my childhood, for example Charly, the dead rhinoceros beetle, or Fred, the dead toad. 
I loved them dearly!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 10, 2016)

WithLisa said:


> I loved them dearly!


Ending up much thinner and eating much less no doubt …


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 10, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Oh I bet this is the lowest maintenance pet


Here are a couple pictures of my 
"bog" turtles. Since they've been in my care, they've required very little feeding or anything other than an occasional dusting. And this specie of turtle is actually harmed by soaking…


and check it out, these guys can't pull their heads or legs into their carapaces. The larger of the two(2) has the scutes still present where the smaller one lacks them and the ribs and leg bones are present. 
And like the bird, these guys have not eaten while in my possession.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 10, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Your kittens? Precious!



Yes


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 10, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Yes


So cute. How long have you had them?


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 10, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> So cute. How long have you had them?



They belong to one of the outside black cats. There is actually a third kitten.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 10, 2016)

Tort riding?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 14, 2016)




----------

